# Flash points and Fixes



## kathrynit4 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello,
I've been practicing HP and CP soap making for some time, trying different Eos.
Found out that some EOs have a very low Flash Point (like Sweet Orange, and Rosemary), so that they 'flash off' before the soap can possibly cool enough - dealing with hardening soap, in order to try to get it cool enough!  :cry: 
Then I heard that if you use a base note, or fixative EO (like Frankincense or Myrrh) in combination with these low Flash point EOs, then the fragrance will be 'fixed' and not disappear or 'flash off'.    Then of course one would want a top note as well... that's a whole other discipline!
I like the simplicity of a single scent sometimes... is there a way to make this work?
Am I way off?
Are these myths or truths?
Hoping for answers,
Kathy


----------

